# Men Will Get This Right Away



## rabbithutch (Aug 6, 2013)

A wife asks her husband, "Could you please go shopping for me and buy one carton of milk and if they have avocados, get 6.

A short time later the husband comes back with 6 cartons of milk.

The wife asks him, "Why did you buy 6 cartons of milk?"

He replied, "They had avocados."

If you're a woman, I'm sure you're going back to read it again! Men will get it the first time.

My work is done here.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 6, 2013)

roflmao!! thats about the truth right there.


----------



## humdinger (Aug 6, 2013)

It's true he did exactly what he was told, but unfortunately all he did was buy himself another trip back to the store. ..


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 6, 2013)

Hahahaha!!! Fantastic! He also bought himself an earful along with that trip back to the store! Lmao!


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 6, 2013)

I let my wife read this....all I heard was..."what??"... Lmfao! She had to go back and re read it 2 more times..and then she breaks out laughing... :ROTF


----------

